
Ex-Goldman Sachs programmer found guilty, again, of source code theft - signa11
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/ex-goldman-sachs-programmer-found-guilty-again-of-source-code-theft/
======
Cieplak
Top comment alleges the code in question was GPL'd and that the firm stripped
the license headers and replaced it with their own copyright:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3cgck1/former_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3cgck1/former_goldman_sachs_programmer_wins_criminal)

~~~
trendia
Well, now that we know it was really Goldman Sachs who stole code, I'm sure
they'll let this programmer free and immediately arrest the offending employee
at GS!

~~~
foxyv
_sad trombone_

